# Drugs to know



## SCCOemt (Apr 7, 2014)

Starting my first job as an EMT-B. I was wondering what are some good drugs to be aware of?

For example: Unwittnessed falls and Blood thinners (Coumadin, Plavix, Aspirin)

What are some other medications I should be aware of?


----------



## Av8or007 (Apr 7, 2014)

Beta blockers - for med hx as well as tge fact that they block compensatory tachycardia. HR will not increase in shock states compared to a pt not on beta blockers.

Phosphodiesterase inhibitors - these plus nitro can cause a dangerous and possibly lethal drop in blood pressure.

BP meds such as ACE inhibitors or ARB's (angiotensin receptor blockers) - help you attain pmhx when pt can't tell you what their hx is.

Diabetic meds and insulins - for PMHx purposes.

Anti-epileptic, anti-Parkinson's and other neuro drugs - help you narrow down DDx. For altered mental status or other neuro issues.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 7, 2014)

Anticoagulants are a good one for possible head injuries.

Beta blockers (Metoprolol, Atenolol, Propranolol, Labetolol) can inhibit a compensatory tachycardia.

Your best bet is to just start learning what medications are for and how they work. For every patient you transport, pick one of their medications and look it up. Learn why it's prescribed. Learn its mechanism. Eventually you'll start getting repeaters and you'll start to notice connections or trends (ie lisinopril, furosemide, and potassium are a very common CHF cocktail). The more you learn about each medication, the more you'll be able to tell about a patient's medical history, which is incredibly beneficial for the poor historians.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 7, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Your best bet is to just start learning what medications are for and how they work. For every patient you transport, pick one of their medications and look it up. Learn why it's prescribed. Learn its mechanism. Eventually you'll start getting repeaters and you'll start to notice connections or trends (ie lisinopril, furosemide, and potassium are a very common CHF cocktail). The more you learn about each medication, the more you'll be able to tell about a patient's medical history, which is incredibly beneficial for the poor historians.



Largely that, though I'll note that for my learning style, I'm better off doing repetitions of a light hit of information to memorize it. I'd recommend getting a good drug ref app for your phone (my preference is towards epocrates), look up what every med each pt is on is prescribed for until the next time you see that med you just know what it's for, then start looking up the MoA.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2014)

I have Epocrates but more often than not I end up googling something I don't know. Epocrates always seems to decide to update itself at the most inconvenient times.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 7, 2014)

Yup. Google or micromedix. Epocrates always has to update when I need it.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 7, 2014)

What can I say, I'm old-ish, back when I needed a drug ref on a regular basis, I used epocrates on my palm pilot, the notion of constant connectivity was, well, not completely unknown, but certainly outside of the wallet of a basic.

Now I want to go yell at some kids, something about a yard. Oh well, at least I'm not so old I had to carry a dead tree around.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 7, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Your best bet is to just start learning what medications are for and how they work. For every patient you transport, pick one of their medications and look it up. Learn why it's prescribed. Learn its mechanism. Eventually you'll start getting repeaters and you'll start to notice connections or trends (ie lisinopril, furosemide, and potassium are a very common CHF cocktail). The more you learn about each medication, the more you'll be able to tell about a patient's medical history, which is incredibly beneficial for the poor historians.



This.

Learn the major common classes (beta blockers, ACEI/ARB, Ca-blockers, diuretics, psychotics, etc.), basically how they work, and what they are prescribed for. Then look up every drug you don't know. Pretty soon you'll recognize which drug is in which class, therefore have a good idea why it was prescribed.

I have epocrates and micromedex on my phone for this purpose. I still have to look them up frequently. A large part of what makes learning drugs hard is that there are so many brand names for some drugs.


----------



## takl23 (Apr 7, 2014)

I love micromedx it's cheap like $1.99 and so far it has every drug I've wanted to look up. The drugs people have listed are good to start with.


----------



## SCCOemt (Apr 7, 2014)

thank you all for the suggestions! I'm excited to start learning


----------



## Brandon O (Apr 7, 2014)

Digoxin/digitalis, warfarin and the other anticoagulants/antiplatelets, and the various insulin names.

These top the list of drug-related emergency complaints. Know 'em by sight.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 7, 2014)

Pradaxa (dabigatran etexilate) causing GI bleeds either end or in the middle or all three.


----------



## rugbyguy (May 27, 2014)

All of these are really good about learning about medications that patients commonly take.

Also for me, I learn all the drugs we stock on the ambo, even if they aren't in my scope. Learn indications, contraindications, mechanism of action, side effects, all of that. It will make you a better basic to your medics, and will help you once you choose to go to medic school.


----------



## Bearamedic (May 28, 2014)

Might be a bit overwhelming, but the 4$ prescription list at walmart. 
http://i.walmartimages.com/i/if/hmp/fusion/customer_list.pdf


At the least, it will give you familiarity with common med names, which helps when patients do not know exactly what they are trying to say.

Also familiarize yourself with admin abbreviations, q6h, qid, prn, etc


----------



## Chupathangy (May 31, 2014)

That's a great list to begin with. I got a little confused though. I looked down the GI list and was thinking, "wow, that's a lot of beta blockers." Then I realized I was looking at the heart health section.


----------



## medicasaurus (May 31, 2014)

If you can take a Phamacology course, that way you get credit for learning about them.


----------



## eastman (Jun 13, 2014)

watchout for people on heroin they may pose as someone with a legitimate emergency. all they need is some narcan and a swift kick in the ***


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 13, 2014)

eastman said:


> watchout for people on heroin they may pose as someone with a legitimate emergency. all they need is some narcan and a swift kick in the ***




That's a horrible attitude to have.


----------



## eastman (Jun 13, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> That's a horrible attitude to have.



Sorry, I live in hartford


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't care where you live. Drug addicts have a problem, and it's not your place to judge. You should treat every patient with the respect you'd like your family members treated with. 

Now, back on the topic of prescription drugs for an EMT-B to be aware of.


----------



## eastman (Jun 13, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, right? I'm simply making a valid point, people abuse narcotics and it's important to watch out for those that do so. I may be relatively new to the field but my opinion is not a reflection of the care I provide my patients. I am nothing short of respectful from the time I meet someone to the time I transfer care.


----------



## NPO (Jun 14, 2014)

When starting out I found it easier to learn medical terminology. For example most beta blockers end in "olol" even if I had never heard of a drug, but it ended olol, I could be reasonably sure it was a BBlocker. The same applies to basically everything in medicine. Medical terminology classes are great help.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 14, 2014)

eastman said:


> watchout for people on heroin they may pose as someone with a legitimate emergency. all they need is some narcan and a swift kick in the ***



or they could be a heroin addict with a legit medical problem on top of it (imagine that!)

abscess, acute hepatitis, bowel obstruction etc (or any of the NORMAL things that happen to NORMAL people)


----------



## raieghn (Jun 16, 2014)

*Drugs to Know...*

As many as you can get your hands on really. It wasn't until I started working in the Corrections Field that I realized how important it is to know what drugs are out there that people use and sometimes misuse. 

Also, if you work with a Medic, learn what drugs they have on your Car. That way your not constantly stumbling around when they need something and you will also know why they need to give it. 

When I first started out I focused on things like HTN drugs, Mental Health drugs and Benzos because that is what I saw as an EMT most often. 

Hope this helps. All the luck


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 16, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Pradaxa (dabigatran etexilate) causing GI bleeds either end or in the middle or all three.



Aside from Pradaxa, which isn't really used much in my experience, there is Eliquis and Xarelto.

Once you get a solid foundation you will be able to guesstimate a fairly good medical history based off a med list. And you will learn that many medications are often seen together.


Does Narcan fix Coronary Vasospasm? :glare: Oh wait that is what the swift kick in the *** is for.


----------

